# cage fastening???



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

when we got Carlise and Edward we also got a thickets cage. The door fastens with a long spring which has become very stretched. Does any body have any ideas to fasten it more securely, long term? At the moment we have some little metal clips, but they are too fiddly. I wonder if we can get another spring or similar.

They will hopefully be moving in with Emmett soon (fingers crossed they accept each other) but it will still be a useful second cage...in case of rescues ...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have one of those, i found theres a very simple solution, stretch the spring across slightly diagonal, so it has to go farther to reach the bottom, it takes the slack out the spring and gives it a tighter fit, if i dont do that my Jake is very quick to unclip the spring


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i have one of those, i found theres a very simple solution, stretch the spring across slightly diagonal, so it has to go farther to reach the bottom, it takes the slack out the spring and gives it a tighter fit, if i dont do that my Jake is very quick to unclip the spring


Hi thanks for your response. Unfortunately that's the stage we're already at. It's working for now, but the spring is getting looser as we speak - we may have free range degus soon. :lol::lol:


----------



## liana83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

Im not sure if this s too late to help.

I had to same problem. If you have a place that sells net curtain wire any where close you can use that.

Just buy a hook, and eye and some wire. Its really easy to strip the plastic coating off. Its then the same as the wire on the cage but a bit stronger.

Kat


----------

